# 60 Etec tool kit and spare parts



## mrbacklash (Nov 1, 2008)

Going to be getting a Cayenne with a 60 Etec on it and I wanted to see what are the common tools and sizes to do any troubleshooting or on the water repairs. Are there any common points of failure that could be fixed on the water?
Thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2018)

Not much your gonna be able to do to the etec out on the water. A basic tool kit should suffice for anything you can do. Best tool is to have it serviced according to the manual to keep it a dependable machine.


----------



## mrbacklash (Nov 1, 2008)

Boatbrains said:


> Not much your gonna be able to do to the etec out on the water. A basic tool kit should suffice for anything you can do. Best tool is to have it serviced according to the manual to keep it a dependable machine.


That is kind of what I figured thanks!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Items I find useful... the right sized screwdrivers for ignition switch/ kill switch (including whatever's needed to remove the switch panel to access same....). The exact sized wrenches for battery connections (never know when you'll need them... but every E-Tec needs a strong battery - and should start with only a touch of the key...). A few extra clamps for connections on fuel line from first access all the way up to and past the fuel filter to the engine and also a brass splice in case you have a cut your fuel line somewhere (much much easier to do a splice than try to replace an entire section of fuel line...)... At least one extra spare fuse for the main fuse on the motor (and make sure you learn where it is on the motor - just in case...). On my E-Tecs (I'm on number three in the last 13 years, slightly over 2000 hours currently - there will be a number four in coming months - all 90 hp...) You'll also need to remove the fly-wheel cover if you're going to pull start it, at least for the 90's I run... (so you need the pull cord and whatever's needed to remove that cover). Don't forget the correct wrench for removing and changing out the prop if needed - you DO have a spare prop don't you? I always keep a spare prop nut and washers as well... Very helpful as well to have a mono lanyard for any wrench used near the water - and you can make one out of leader material before, repeat before, using it (another of those "ask me how I know" deals...).

Mostly, though, as already noted, you're not going to be doing much to that motor except making sure you have clean fuel and enough oil... All the little things listed above can and will occasionally cause a problem if you're running as much as I am... Mostly you have them aboard for peace of mind... The only motor malfunction I've ever encountered with one exception was an injector that fails (and when that happens you lose a cylinder and come limping home on two out of three cylinders.... at least that's true for the 90 - don't know about the 60..).

Hope this helps... and make sure you read the manual that comes with your new motor - more than once until you could almost recite it from memory...


----------



## Ken T (Dec 10, 2015)

Have a 2015 Cayenne with the 60 Etec. I am on the water most days from Nov. through April. So far I have had no issues. I would second Capt. Bob's advice as all the things he mentioned are the same on the 60.

Good Luck

Ken


----------



## mrbacklash (Nov 1, 2008)

Great thanks for the information I will probably get a spare aluminum 3 blade to keep handy the fuel line coupling is great to have on hand


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Forgot one important item that I've had aboard my skiff for a lot of years. It's a very good idea to keep a new spare fuel filter (the one in your fuel line before it goes to the engine) in case you find yourself with water problems in your fuel.... Along with that spare you'll need the correct canister wrench if it's like mine....

If you do find yourself with water in your fuel tank that spare is only a temporary fix - you'll still have to drain the tank and re-fill with clean fuel... No motor warranty covers bad fuel that causes damage to even a brand new motor...


----------

